# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Energieker voelen?

## plexa

Hallo,

Ik zie dat veel onderwerpen over vermoeidheid, te weinig energie, futloosheid enz. gaan.

Wat ik iedereen zou willen aanraden is Aloe Vera Gel drinken. Dagelijks gebruik van deze dranken draagt bij aan een energieke en gezonde levensstijl. De gel uit de bladeren van aloë vera bevat meer dan 200 voedingsstoffen, 
waaronder 20 mineralen, 18 aminozuren en 12 vitaminen. De plant bezit eigenschappen die de stofwisseling stimuleren, de weerstand verhogen, het immuunsysteem ondersteunen, stressgevoeligheid verminderen en een extra energiek gevoel bezorgen.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoge dosis Magnesium kan ook helpen!

----------


## Agnes574

Ook Seroquel kan mensen helpen energieker te worden.

----------

